# My new puppy



## GLENMAR (Nov 17, 2011)

Any advise on LGD would be appreciated. This is my first one.
I was told not to play with her.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 17, 2011)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> Any advise on LGD would be appreciated. This is my first one.
> I was told not to play with her.
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3787_77123_puppy.jpg


Not to play with her?  Nonsense!  It depends on the play.  There are games that you don't want to play because they will teach bad habits.  And games that teach her to be a good LGD.   Games that encourage her to do her job.  Learn everything about LG Dogs.  Of course, you want her to bond with your goats, but you NEED her to listen to you and your commands as well.  There are lots of games that will help with that.  

An LGD will be on duty some of the time and she will be off duty other times just like a guide dog.  When she is off duty she should just like people know she can relax with you and trust you.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## GLENMAR (Nov 17, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> GLENMAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 18, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> GLENMAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 on EVERYTHING Queen Mum said.  

Enjoy that bundle of white fur.  Let us know how she grows and learns her very important job.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 18, 2011)

What you want is for her to bond w/ the goats / your barn / pasture area and NOT bond to your house / you so much that she leaves the animals to get to you.  Bond w/ her down there, so that she expects to see you there only.

Where problems arise, IMHO, is when folks take pups into the house / around the house too much to play w/ them...the dogs know that's where you are and want to be w/ you there.

Don't trust her alone around baby anythings for a couple years...she is a PUP and pups play rough.  An older dominant goat is the best pup teacher, aside from an older experienced LGD.  
Don't let her be stomped to death, but don't be alarmed if she gets rolled over a time or 20 by her 'boss goat'.  That's part of learning what they should / shouldn't do w/ goats.

Our dogs come over to us to say hi / get a pet, then they go back to 'being LGD'.  They mind, come when called, and you can tell they love us....but they *know* where they belong.

Correct any 'bad' behavior right away - a strong NO and a scary face will usually be enough to shame them into submission.

Fix her when she's old enough.  An intact LGD is more prone to wander, be food aggressive, and not 'do the job' when in heat.

Speaking of food aggression....I feed ours in the barn away from the goats, while the goats eat.  Everyone finishes up around the same time and then there are no arguments...some goats love dog food and some dogs love goat food and unless you have a really generous dog, there could be problems later.

Good luck and enjoy~


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 18, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> What you want is for her to bond w/ the goats / your barn / pasture area and NOT bond to your house / you so much that she leaves the animals to get to you.  Bond w/ her down there, so that she expects to see you there only.
> 
> Where problems arise, IMHO, is when folks take pups into the house / around the house too much to play w/ them...the dogs know that's where you are and want to be w/ you there.
> 
> ...


x2 
my pup (6months) will let boss goat eat all her food, she has learned her place in the herd. lol so she also eats away from the herd


----------



## poorboys (Nov 18, 2011)

very good-looking dog, good luck with her, I love ours to death! but x3 to what Roll said.


----------



## carolinagirl (Nov 18, 2011)

I agree too.  I bet the biggest mistake people make is assuming that since it's a LGD breed, you can just put it right in with the stock.  Wrong!! It's a lot of working getting them to the point that they are trustworthy, but it's going to be SO worth it.


----------



## EllieMay (Dec 2, 2011)

Very cute pup!

I just acquired two Pyr pups and am in the *beginning stages* of their training. 

They sleep outside in the barn with the chickens, and they free range with the chickens during the day.

Whenever they see me approaching the barn, they come up to me with tails wagging!  (It's so cute.)  

I walk with them within their area a few times a day; for now it's pretty much about a 10,000 sq ft area between the barn and chicken coop -that's their "territory" and boundary for now.

The only time I see them step out of this "boundary" is when they go to poop.  They like to poop in the field just on the other side of the barn.

Enjoy your new puppy and future LGD!


----------



## heathen (Jan 16, 2012)

I have just aquired my 3rd GP the first is 3/4 Gp 1/4 marama, he is smart as a tack listend at 6 months old if the gate gets left open he lays in front of it and will not let the goats out. He is fine with the chickens. Now I have a 4 month old female..... She is supposed to be pure but looks like the males younger twin.  She barks at evrything from birds in trees to the cats, the nighbor when he walks to get the mail and sometimes just the smell of the air. She is also the first to show her teeth and people and will flip out when a vehicle drives down the road.... The 3rd pup i was given by someone who had to get rid of some pot belly pigs and he didnt want it asked me to take it so so I have her as of now. The two older dogs have been loose with the goats all day and then I lock the goats in the shed at night. I also have  a yorkie brussle griffon that had to either live with the goats or be tied out. " he is free to anyone who would want him a greaat ratter).  He peed on evrything he even jumped on the neighbors patio furniture and and peed on the arms and the back...... they were nice about it but not happy.  My plan is to have one of the girls run around the front yard with the chickens the 4 month old pup ava had lived with chickens untill I got her. She follows the goats always finds somewhere higher than  them even if it means climbing the bent trea and sitting in it to watch. I have taken her and put her with the 6 week old pup so hopefully she would stop crying. She actually wound up spending the night in the house. I was against it but I got over rulled....  So Ava is in the lot next to the house with the pup. She is ok with the pup she dont really care for her but she is upset that she cant sleep in front of the door of the goats. I am afraid the pup is just to small and young to be with the goats. I know its not allowed to let the dogs play with the goats but 2 of the girls and our billy lil bit lay with all the dogs during the day and will paw at the dogs to get them to get up and go to the other side of the pasture. The goats will agrivate the dogs till they move or get mad growl and bark then  the goats will lay down where the dogs were at.  Is it normal for the goats to play with the dogs they will litterally dance and play to get the dogs up jump on them and over them the dogs tollerate it all so well. They are still pups and I am expecting a first time mother to kid soon I will of course keep an eye out for the dogs being to interested or chasing the baby, Any way to my question should I keep the mother and baby in a seperate lot untill it is a few weeks old? 
Thanks for any advise Should I leave the little pup alone it is in the 20s here at nite and put ava the 4 month old back with her goats. I dont want the pup to freeze she has a dog house and lots of straw to go into. I realise the breed is bred to be outside and tolerate extreme temps but she is still a pup and crying all nite and day.


----------

